
IRC for DMs - Icyphox
https://icyphox.sh/blog/irc-for-dms
======
Geeflow
At a glance, I read the title as "IRC for Dungeon Masters". Would have been a
great union of nerdiness. I have no clue what a DM would do with IRC though.
Has anyone ever tried playing DnD over IRC? It would probably feel like a text
adventure. :)

~~~
Icyphox
Haha, guess I should've been more specific. We zoomers you know… :)

